# Listening to taxi's on the scanner



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone else like to listen in to taxi's on the scanner? I found my old police scanner and did a search in the 460-465mhz range and found 2 taxi companies this weekend. It's quite entertaining and infomative. I hear the dispatchers yell at their drivers "I got work coming out of my ass if anyone is awake out there!" and they have a lot of fun too making fun of passengers. It's a great way to kill time between rides. It's helpful too as they will talk about where it's about to get busy so I can go there and they are often first to report traffic jams before they make it to Waze. If you have an old scanner lying around, give it a try!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds pretty cool actually.


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

IS THERE AN APP POSSIBLY THAT COULD DO THIS?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Nova828 said:


> Does anyone else like to listen in to taxi's on the scanner? I found my old police scanner and did a search in the 460-465mhz range and found 2 taxi companies this weekend. It's quite entertaining and infomative. I hear the dispatchers yell at their drivers "I got work coming out of my ass if anyone is awake out there!" and they have a lot of fun too making fun of passengers. It's a great way to kill time between rides. It's helpful too as they will talk about where it's about to get busy so I can go there and they are often first to report traffic jams before they make it to Waze. If you have an old scanner lying around, give it a try!


Memories ahhhh......


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nova828 said:


> Does anyone else like to listen in to taxi's on the scanner? I found my old police scanner and did a search in the 460-465mhz range and found 2 taxi companies this weekend. It's quite entertaining and infomative. I hear the dispatchers yell at their drivers "I got work coming out of my ass if anyone is awake out there!" and they have a lot of fun too making fun of passengers. It's a great way to kill time between rides. It's helpful too as they will talk about where it's about to get busy so I can go there and they are often first to report traffic jams before they make it to Waze. If you have an old scanner lying around, give it a try!


I can think of nothing more boring than to listen to cab dispatchers. I was a taxi driver an hated the incessant squawking on the radio, and one day yellow switched to digital dispatching, and ahhhh, quiet. we still had a two way radio, but it wasn't used for dispatch, and having it on was no longer required. I'm sure some of the smaller companies still have noisy two way radios. I just read online newspapers, or watch Netflix or YouTube vids.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> IS THERE AN APP POSSIBLY THAT COULD DO THIS?


There are scanner apps, but you're at the mercy of whatever people decide to feed into it and usually it isn't taxis but police and fire (which is also fun and useful to listen to)
If you look in local pawn shops you should be able to find a cheap analog scanner that will do the trick. All scanners made in the last 20 years should be able to tune the 460MHZ range and have a search feature.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

there are 100 ways to use radio dispatch to edge your fellow drivers & competing cab companies 

Radio dispatch was survival of the fittest 

The nich name "shark " was earned


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

The 2 cab companies I'm hearing seem to be using the radio without much fear of other cab companies or anyone else listening in. The dispatcher gives out full addresses, names and even phone numbers of waiting passengers right over the air. Sometimes I'll hear "call me when you get near the mall" and the driver won't get the exact location until he is calls in near the mall, but that's about as cryptic as they get. The other night I heard "Head to the Comfort Inn and pick up Martha wearing a red coat. She's in room 222 and her phone number is xxx-xxxx, she is waiting out front. I told her it would be a half hour since you're clear across town. She's really mad about having to wait". 
I was actually near the Comfort Inn at the time. It was mighty tempting to find a mad women in a red coat and give her my Uber card, but I didn't. The code of the scanner listener (and FCC law) is you NEVER use the information you hear for personal gain or interfere with business or any situation.


----------

